# Duxford



## ferny (Jul 10, 2007)

This is the event I mentioned. My local area for one of my clubs organises it. It's on the 30th September and costs £9.95. But apparently the Mopar club will be there as well. And you also get full access to Duxford.

Anyone fancy going?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 10, 2007)

so your telling me for £9.95 I can get round the hangers, look at and ride in the tanks, visit the airspace museum, visit the american air museum and see some old cars! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## ferny (Jul 10, 2007)

As I understand it, yes. I'll double check. I'll also scan in the advert in the clubs magazine as well. I didn't go last year (the first year I'd owned the car) but plan to this time.

If anyone fancies going PM me your mobile and I'll reply with mine. Then we can find each other on the day. How does that sound?


----------



## ferny (Jul 10, 2007)

Here you go. I've asked and been told you get access to all of Duxford. says so in the advert as well.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the sound of this a lot, have email that to a few people


----------

